# Thyroid Antibodies and other labs



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

I have an update on my lab results and wanted to get ur expertise on it, if possible.

Sedimentation Rate - Westergren: 3 (0-32)
ANA - Negative
Vitamin D-25-Hydroxy: 26.3 (30.0-100.0)
RA Latex Turbid: 8.0 (0-13.9)

TSH: 2.040 (.450-4.500)
T4, Free (Direct): 1.10 (.82-1.77)
Antithyroglobulin Ab: <20 (0-40)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab: 7 (0-34)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaykay said:


> I have an update on my lab results and wanted to get ur expertise on it, if possible.
> 
> Sedimentation Rate - Westergren: 3 (0-32)
> ANA - Negative
> ...


This is interesting........

RA Latex turbid is another name for the RA Factor test. It measures the amount of RA Factor in your blood. RA Factor is used to diagnose several different kinds of rheumatoid conditions. 70 percent of people with rheumatoid arthritis have an elevated RA Factor. The normal range is 0 to 15. There are some people with an elevated RA that do not have any disease. This is usually a small elevation. People with RA of over 100 usually have some autoimmune problem in their bodies. This test is only one if several used to diagnose different types of arthritis.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rheumatology-including-Arthritis-986/2008/6/RA-Latex-Turbid.htm

And you do have a bit of TPO and Thryoglobulin Ab so something is lurking.

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm

And your Free T4 is very low in the range. Are you taking exogenous T3?

Cannot remember your medical history.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Andros,

U know, I was curious to what the difference between "Rheumatoid Factor" and "RA Latex Turbid" was. Because I previously, not too long ago, had a RA Factor lab test done. It came out at 15 with the range of <30. So, I don't know what's going on with that or what it means for me to be above the half mark (even tho within normal range) should mean.

I'm the one that had the Internist visit, the Monday before last. ;-)

She said my labs all came back well, except for Vitamin D and to start a Supplement daily. 
I just seen her yesterday, for the lab follow up and she also wanted to treat me for Fibromyalgia and/or Chronic Fatigue. She placed me on Lyrica. 
I don't know what that other is u asked me if I was taking? All I take is .5 Xanax as needed for anxiety/bedtime and an ADD Rx, in addition to the newly requested Lyrica and Vit D. I do throw some Iron, Folic Acid and B in for good measure. ;-)



Andros said:


> This is interesting........
> 
> RA Latex turbid is another name for the RA Factor test. It measures the amount of RA Factor in your blood. RA Factor is used to diagnose several different kinds of rheumatoid conditions. 70 percent of people with rheumatoid arthritis have an elevated RA Factor. The normal range is 0 to 15. There are some people with an elevated RA that do not have any disease. This is usually a small elevation. People with RA of over 100 usually have some autoimmune problem in their bodies. This test is only one if several used to diagnose different types of arthritis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Here are my previous labs:
I see the current TPO has elevated from these results.

2012/10/19 B-12, serum 641.0 pg/mL 247.0-911.0 
2012/10/19 folate, serum 10.8 ng/mL 3.2-20.0 
2012/10/19 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.07 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94

2012/04/26 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.74 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94 
2012/04/26 thyroxine, serum, free 1.2 ng/dL 0.7-1.5 
2012/04/27 triiodothyronine, free, serum 2.9 pg/mL 1.7-3.7

2012/04/27 vitamin D 25-hydroxy, serum 28 ng/mL 25-80

1

2012/01/05 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.00 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94

7/16/2010 - T4 (Thyroxine) Total 5.4 ug/dL 4.9-11.7
TSH 1.20 uIU/mL 0.35-4.94
T3 Uptake 30.7% 22.0-35.0
T3, Total 99 ng/dL 60-181
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab <10 U/mL <=34
SED RATE 12 mm/hr 0-20
T4, FREE 1.0 ng/dL 0.7-1.5
T3, FREE 2.6 pg/mL 1.7-3.7
------------

4/2012 - CA-125 ...... 33.1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaykay said:


> Here are my previous labs:
> I see the current TPO has elevated from these results.
> 
> 2012/10/19 B-12, serum 641.0 pg/mL 247.0-911.0
> ...


So, with those most recent numbers, your doc won't put you on thyroxine replacement? Don't you feel really tired?


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

She basically said my Thyroid numbers were all normal.
I'm extremely tired ALL the time. You have me pegged there.
That's why I was so adamant at mentioning to her the first time I seen her...
I said, "I'm tired of seeing Dr after Dr and letting them know how I feel and I'm tired of everyone just treating 'my symptoms' and not digging further to find the root of the problem." she then told me..."Well, if u don't like the way I run my practice, there are many other Dr.'s out there." I looked straight at her, clearly frustrated...and called her by her First Name saying, "That's not what I meant." I was meaning...I was hoping SHE would be the magic one that would actually 'work for me' to find the problem! I wasn't meaning, she was treating my symptoms, as I had never seen her before that day....how could I have been meaning her, as she'd never treated me previously?

So...she DID order 'some' thyroid and antibody tests...so I was giving her/the test results the benefit of the doubt...even tho my husband said he would have 'walked out' right when that was said.

But yes...I'm very tired, muscle/joint aches and pains, both hands numbness and tingling...and other symptoms.

What is it you are seeing in my lab results? I went to that site...it's kinda hard for me to understand. Lol. I did see on the site, however, that medications DO change results in thyroid lab work and can hide the actual results by changing the metabolic stuff in the body...and my fear is the Stimulant I'm taking for another medical issue is masking some 'true' values...which it states can happen in the link u posted.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

I wasn't taking the Stimulant in the 2010 results...can u see a jump in the TSH and other differences? I started the stimulant July 2011...which it's clearly affected the metabolic area...I had lost from 186 to 146..but now gaining some again, I think I'm 156 now.


----------

